# Looking for Vendors in the Pretoria East area



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

I have a friend looking to make the switch to vaping, he is going to be in the Pretoria East area, who can help him get started with good kit and juice?


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a friend looking to make the switch to vaping, he is going to be in the Pretoria East area, who can help him get started with good kit and juice?



https://eciggies.co.za/ head office is in Pta East

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

johan said:


> https://eciggies.co.za/ head office is in Pta East


Thanks, he will be there later this afternoon or tomorrow. Their kid was just born and he's motivated

Reactions: Like 2


----------

